# Reiseausrüstung Australien ?



## Lurchi (17. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

fahre in 14 Tagen für 5 Wochen nach Australien (Ostküste Cairns bis Sydney allerdings vorwiegend Queensland) und habe vor eine Grundausrüstung gegen die evtl. auftretende Angelsucht im Gepäck meiner Liebsten zu verstecken |supergri. Ich brauche ein paar Tips und Anregungen was man(n) als minimalistische Grundausstattung mitnehmen sollte. Ein paar Utensilien sind schon vorhanden und eingepackt. Sicherlich kann man dort auch etwas nachkaufen, allerdings bin ich bei dem Dollarkurs nicht zum Shoppen dort und will auch nicht die eh zu kurze Zeit mit sowas verplempern. Hab auch schon die Suchfunktion benutzt allerdings nicht viel brauchbares gefunden. 

*Grundausstattung:*

*Rute:* Spro Globetrotter GT-Pro 2,70m, 120g WG
*Rolle:* Spro Zalt-Arc XS , 220m 33er
*Schnur:* 17er Fireline 10,2 Kg und 33er G-Line Gamakatsu 11,8 Kg (Reicht das von der Tragkraft ??)
*Kleinteile:*
Stahlvorfach(Welche Stärke?), Karabinerwirbel, Gummiperlen, einige Drillinge und Einzelhaken in versch. Größen, etwas dickere(70/90er) Mono als Vorfach, Multitool, Taschenmesser, Filetiermesser, LipGrip, Sekundenkleber, kl. Maßband, etwas Wickelblei, 3 Booms, 3 kleine Einhängebleie, Schnurstopper, 3 Päckchen Haken versch. Größen
*Köder:* 3 schlanke Pilker bis 70g, 5 Wobbler bis 10cm, 6 Kopytos versch Farben bis 15cm mit Köpfen bis ca.50g, 4 mittlere Spinner

Vorsichtshalber vorwiegend alles Neuware wegen der australischen Einfuhrbestimmungen um Ärger beim Zoll zu vermeiden.


Also hauptsächlich ist das Ganze dafür gedacht bei kurzen Zwischenstops mal schnell ein paar Fun-Würfe ins Meer zu machen (Freshwater auf Bara nicht ausgeschlossen ) oder sich mal nen Schuppenträger für das abendliche Barbecue zu besorgen. |rolleyes
Muß halt alle möglichst klein und leicht und erlaubt sein wegen dem Fluggepäck. Bin für alle Verbesserungsvorschläge, Tipps und Ergänzungen dankbar. :m

PS: Hat schon mal jemand negative Erfahrungen bei der Einfuhr solcher Utensilien gemacht ? Die haben sich ja verständlicher Weise bei manchen Einfuhrsachen recht komisch . 

Gruß Lurchi #h


----------



## Snapperfreund (17. November 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*



Lurchi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> fahre in 14 Tagen für 5 Wochen nach Australien (Ostküste Cairns bis Sydney allerdings vorwiegend Queensland) und habe vor eine Grundausrüstung gegen die evtl. auftretende Angelsucht im Gepäck meiner Liebsten zu verstecken |supergri. Ich brauche ein paar Tips und Anregungen was man(n) als minimalistische Grundausstattung mitnehmen sollte. Ein paar Utensilien sind schon vorhanden und eingepackt. Sicherlich kann man dort auch etwas nachkaufen, allerdings bin ich bei dem Dollarkurs nicht zum Shoppen dort und will auch nicht die eh zu kurze Zeit mit sowas verplempern. Hab auch schon die Suchfunktion benutzt allerdings nicht viel brauchbares gefunden.
> 
> ...



Zu Australien kann ich nichts sagen, habe allerdings Erfahrung mit Neuseeland. Die sind ähnlich rigide. Wird bei Ankunft alles durchleuchtet und Du wirst ein bischen ausgefragt. 

Sorg dafür, dass die Sachen sauber sind, dann sollte alles glatt gehen. Wenn allerdings irgendwo Dreck  oder Grünzeug dranhängt (z.B. Algen), dann können die ziemlich kiepig werden. Ansonsten hast Du bestimmt genug dabei, um nix zu fangen.

Ich war in NZ jedenfalls nur dann regelmäßig erfolgreich, wenn mich ein Einheimischer begleitet und zu den richtigen Stellen geführt hat.

VG & PH
Schnappi


----------



## Lurchi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*



Snapperfreund schrieb:


> Zu Australien kann ich nichts sagen, habe allerdings Erfahrung mit Neuseeland. Die sind ähnlich rigide. Wird bei Ankunft alles durchleuchtet und Du wirst ein bischen ausgefragt.
> 
> Sorg dafür, dass die Sachen sauber sind, dann sollte alles glatt gehen. Wenn allerdings irgendwo Dreck oder Grünzeug dranhängt (z.B. Algen), dann können die ziemlich kiepig werden.


 
*Ok Danke, wegen der "Sauberkeit" hatte ich mich in den Zollbestimmungen schon belesen, deswegen ist das Wesentliche ja alles neu.*



Snapperfreund schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast Du bestimmt genug dabei, um nix zu fangen.


 
*Komische Aussage, naja fürs erste sollte diese Ausrüstung reichen, Wobbler und Gufis sollten weltweit auf Raubfisch gehen.*



Snapperfreund schrieb:


> Ich war in NZ jedenfalls nur dann regelmäßig erfolgreich, wenn mich ein Einheimischer begleitet und zu den richtigen Stellen geführt hat.
> 
> VG & PH
> Schnappi


 
*Klar ist man mit einem einheimischen Guide stets im Vorteil jedoch fällt diese Möglichkeit bei meinem hektischen Reiseprogramm wahrscheinlich flach  Trotzdem Danke für die Hinweise !*
*Für weitere Tips wäre ich allen dankbar.*


Gruß Lurchi |wavey:


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

editiert


----------



## Lurchi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

@Martin

Thx, aber solche Brummer wie in dem Link passen nicht auf den Grill :q und die brauch ich nicht wirklich an der 130g Rute  |supergri
 Thx für die Infos , melde mich per PN nochmal !

Gruß Lurchi #h


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (20. November 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

editiert


----------



## blackmarlin.au (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

hi also lebe nun seit 9 monaten in cairns . und würde dir in deiner situation den tip geben , suche dir einen jetty am meer von da aus hast du die größten chancen ohne stundenlang zu warten . auch kannst du da sehr viele verschiedene arten fangen . thuna makrel baramundi snapper . dein material reicht dafür vollkommen aus . solltest du dir noch was an material kaufen müssen , hole es nicht in einem tackelshop suche dir eine shoppingcenter wo ein k mart ist . da bekommst du alles was du brauchst, nur gute 25% billiger . als köder würde ich dir raten dir livebait zu besorgen ohne dem geht auf die grösseren kaum was . ,kannst ja mal ne nachricht schicken wenn du in cairns bist vieleicht findet sich ja mal zeit für 2-3 stunden fischen.


----------



## daerik (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

Hi,

ich kann den anderen nur beipflichten.... deine Ausrüstung sollte für das meiste was du fangen kann reichen....

du hast natürlich auf die gefahr...das mal was beisst was du damit nicht gehalten bekommst... ich habe zum bsp ein 1,76m hai auf fraser island mit solcher einer spinnrute gezähmt bekommen... bis aber mit einer richtig kräfigen meeresrute und riesiger multi an einen geschätzen 200kg rochen  nach 4,5 Studnen gescheitert  
Für die normale Angelei kann ich Dir nur den Tipp bestätigen, dass du auf die grossen Stege oder Mohlen die ins Meer ragen gehen solltest.... dann köderfisch fangen(Heringspatanoster!!!!, grosse stabile einzelhaken stahlvorfach, fisch ins wasser und los geht der Spass.... Wie immer bei Angeln...schau was die Einheimischen machen und du wirst Erfolg haben

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_4yyJctd5Y da siehst du mal einen kleinen vorgeschmack... ich habe den ersten der beiden golden travelly gefangen

ich beneide dich und wünsche Petri heil


----------



## blackmarlin.au (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

ach und noch was den baramundi musst du schnell vergessen der hat nu schonzeit hier bis febuar.aber gibt ja genug andere schoene fische hier .
eine leckere spanische makrele oder wolfshering ist doch auch was feines .


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

editiert


----------



## blackmarlin.au (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

na der gute scheint nicht in seine e mails zu schauen , schade waere doch gerne mit ihm mal nach palm cove auf den jetty gegangen, da geht ja eigentlich immer was.#c


----------



## daerik (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*



blackmarlin.au schrieb:


> na der gute scheint nicht in seine e mails zu schauen , schade waere doch gerne mit ihm mal nach palm cove auf den jetty gegangen, da geht ja eigentlich immer was.#c


 
mmhh dann verpasst er was... ich hätte mich hier wohl 2009 auch anmelden sollen... dann hätte ich nicht so lange gebraucht um mich in cairns und umgebung zurecht zu finden mit den fischen.... ao ein angebot hätte ich dann gerne angenommen


----------



## blackmarlin.au (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

als ich hier rüber gekommen bin , dachte oh man hier zu zu fischen muss wohl das einfachste sein was es gibt . aber falsch gedacht ohne zu wissen wo und wie geht hier auch nicht viel , habe dann viel lehrgeld zahlen müssen in form von material und tagelangem nichts fangen lach . aber wenn man sich mit den einheimischen zusammen tut lernt man schnell und viel . wobei ich das livebait netz heute immer noch nicht richtig werfen kann lach . aber wenn man dan mal weiss wie wann und wo kann es schon einen heiden spass machen und man wird mit viel fisch belohnt.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*



daerik schrieb:


> mmhh dann verpasst er was... ich hätte mich hier wohl 2009 auch anmelden sollen... dann hätte ich nicht so lange gebraucht um mich in cairns und umgebung zurecht zu finden mit den fischen.... ao ein angebot hätte ich dann gerne angenommen


 


hier mal ein kleiner einblick was da am jetty so alles geht.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01V9joFVlm8
war jetzt selber 2 naechte da , und es waren dann am ende 6 hammerhaie von 40 cm bis 1,20 ein catfisch von 12 kg 3 blacktip um die metermarke und ein schaufelnasenhai von 1,8 meter. und 2 king salmon um die 80 cm 
in dem video ist in minute 2,17 auf dem jetty ein mann zu sehen der mit einem grossen trolly da ist . das ist der absolute angelgott lach der weiss einfach alles wie wann wo was zu fangen ist , einen besseren lehrer kann man nicht finden . er war die 2 naechte auch da und hat mit viel groesserem material unter anderem einen 3,5 meter hammerhai gefangen und 2 groessere nach seiner aussage verloren.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

editiert


----------



## Lurchi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reiseausrüstung Australien ?*

Ja bin seit vorgestern zurück und muß erst mal Fotos, Gedanken und Privates ordnen bevor ich ich hier nen kurzen Bericht tippe |supergri Nur soviel , geiler Urlaub, kaum geangelt dafür aber nicht schlecht gefangen #6


----------

